# Lost Vape DNA Device On It's Way!



## Timwis

A Screen grab from Instagram!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## CashKat88

Timwis said:


> A Screen grab from Instagram!
> 
> View attachment 192714



Yes Please, Cant wait for that

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Akil

I'll be first in the queue. As long as it's not another pod device

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## CashKat88

Akil said:


> I'll be first in the queue. As long as it's not another pod device


Yup i agree but by the look of the post, its going to be a proper DNA mod... would be cool if there was a brand new DNA Chip

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Akil

With the popularity of pods nowadays, I wouldn't put it past them to make a dna 250c that takes a minimum reading of 1 ohm

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## M.Adhir

CashKat88 said:


> Yup i agree but by the look of the post, its going to be a proper DNA mod... would be cool if there was a brand new DNA Chip


Loks like paranormal button set, DNA-C screen, but therion door/ frame.
So pretty much looks like a therion 75c with paranormal buttons

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## CashKat88

M.Adhir said:


> Loks like paranormal button set, DNA-C screen, but therion door/ frame.
> So pretty much looks like a therion 75c with paranormal buttons


Maybe it's a therion with a DNA 250c chip finally 

Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88

Akil said:


> With the popularity of pods nowadays, I wouldn't put it past them to make a dna 250c that takes a minimum reading of 1 ohm


That would be the end of the lost Vape if they did something like that, enthusiasts have been asking for something from LV forever 

Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HPBotha

I've had so many Lost Vape devices die, or fall apart on me. so sad - but I will still buy one lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## M.Adhir

HPBotha said:


> I've had so many Lost Vape devices die, or fall apart on me. so sad - but I will still buy one lol.



The only devices I've owned that haven't broke are LV DNA devices. 
Using both our Therion for over 2 years, daily use devices with no issues other than some paint fade.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis

I have emailed Carrie from Lost Vape marketing who i have known a while as for over two years she was my contact at Geekvape to try to find more details about both the device and expected release date, as soon as i hear anything so will you!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Muchis

Super excited..

Think I have owned every lost vape DNA device! 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis

Muchis said:


> Super excited..
> 
> Think I have owned every lost vape DNA device!
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


Yeah i believe i have them all since the Ska, and apart from my Paranormal 250C coming with a wonky display and in my opinion the Therion 75C BF not being the greatest design from the squonking point of view they have all been winners, and all still going strong!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Muchis

Fully agree... The chips are bullet proof, I did have 3 x 75c screens go bust or wonky on me though

My ska had paintwork issues but my favorite has to still be the ePetite... Regret selling it and can't find it anywhere now days

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

They are not giving much away apart from it's expected release is 10th April which i make just over two weeks away!


----------



## einad5

I just hope they dont use the paranormal battery door design, those tiny plastic inserts on the hinge is a recipe for failure

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Seen it. Looks pretty snazzy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88

Sir Vape said:


> Seen it. Looks pretty snazzy


Can't wait, I'm sure you going to be stocking it






Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis

Sir Vape said:


> Seen it. Looks pretty snazzy


Don't be a tease lol, does it's form resemble the drawing on Instagram post? 75C, 250C ? Spill the beans, if you have agreed to secrecy we have ways of making you talk!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Timwis said:


> Don't be a tease lol, does it's form resemble the drawing on Instagram post? 75C, 250C ? Spill the beans, if you have agreed to secrecy we have ways of making you talk!



Lol I can't bud. I keep promises and had to twist their arm to show it to me. More info should be released soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

Sir Vape said:


> Lol I can't bud. I keep promises and had to twist their arm to show it to me. More info should be released soon.


The Chair Awaits!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru

And the perfect torture set for beginners

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis

A little teaser, loving that oversized fire button!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance

Timwis said:


> A little teaser, loving that oversized fire button!
> 
> View attachment 193618


Please Sir, may I have some more?

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Raindance said:


> Please Sir, may I have some more?
> 
> Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis

This is as much as i could get out of Carrie!




So replay mode, 200W means it's a 250C DNA dual battery device and if the little peak given in the pic i posted is the actual device it's looking good!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PartyDave

Any news if you'll be getting one for review Tim?


----------



## M.Adhir

Some snaps are doing the rounds

Excuzy for the potato pics, it arrived that way

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88

Black crocodile stabwood for me


----------



## CashKat88

or the black one next to it with the chopped carbon fiber look

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Timwis

The stabwood ones are very nice! i keep trying to read the name on top of the device but can't make it out, any idea?


----------



## Timwis

Timwis said:


> The stabwood ones are very nice! i keep trying to read the name on top of the device but can't make it out, any idea?


Stupid me it says in one pic. " Centaurus" happy with that name!


----------



## CMMACKEM

@Pho3niX90 Ill take one thank you very much.


----------



## M.Adhir

Gunmetal pearl fish carbon is a winner
Or if there's a silver pearl fish carbon at some point 

There pearl fish grip is the best of the lot for me. 
Same one was on the project subohm 

Still angry that they seem to have maintained the bottom load battery door though. Therion door was a winner


----------



## Resistance

Timwis said:


> A little teaser, loving that oversized fire button!
> 
> View attachment 193618


Looks like a touch screen


----------



## Muchis

I hope not a touch screen 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CashKat88

M.Adhir said:


> Gunmetal pearl fish carbon is a winner
> Or if there's a silver pearl fish carbon at some point
> 
> There pearl fish grip is the best of the lot for me.
> Same one was on the project subohm
> 
> Still angry that they seem to have maintained the bottom load battery door though. Therion door was a winner


The Therion door was a battery was great but getting the back battery in and out was a real pain especially 25R's. And it loves eating battery wraps, 30Q's don't struggle as much to get in and out though

Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

doesn't look the same. More buttons on the second pic and smaller screen.


----------



## JB1987

Still regret selling my Therion, might just be in the market for another DNA...

Especially as I'm saving money during this lockdown.


----------



## CMMACKEM

The biggest issue for me with the Lost Vape Paranormal was juice getting inside the electronics and screen from the gaps on the top of the frame.

I hope this doesn't have the same issue.


----------



## Willi

Sssoo I’m the only one that probably thinks a voopoo drag and a Therion was stuck together in quarantine....
Don’t get me wrong I love the paranormal and even tho it’s more commercial I think of it as one of the best dual mods included to high end (can’t think of a high end dual mod) 

but I’m just slightly disappointed or irrationally high expectations. 

anyway I’ll probably get the pearl fish carbon one

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Timwis

Willi said:


> Sssoo I’m the only one that probably thinks a voopoo drag and a Therion was stuck together in quarantine....
> Don’t get me wrong I love the paranormal and even tho it’s more commercial I think of it as one of the best dual mods included to high end (can’t think of a high end dual mod)
> 
> but I’m just slightly disappointed or irrationally high expectations.
> 
> anyway I’ll probably get the pearl fish carbon one


I'm sure vicious Ant would of had a dual battery device @Rob Fisher would know! I like the look of this even if looks so similar to what's gone before especially the stabwood panels and no can't see any Voopoo drag in the device at all!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Timwis said:


> I'm sure vicious Ant would of had a dual battery device @Rob Fisher would know! I like the look of this even if looks so similar to what's gone before especially the stabwood panels and no can't see any Voopoo drag in the device at all!



@Timwis Vicious Ant do indeed have a dual battery regulated device... let me see if I can find a pic of the one I had. It's the Vicious Ant Knight!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Muchis

With a yihi chip? 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Muchis said:


> With a yihi chip?



Yes it is a YiHi chipset!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willi

Timwis said:


> I'm sure vicious Ant would of had a dual battery device @Rob Fisher would know! I like the look of this even if looks so similar to what's gone before especially the stabwood panels and no can't see any Voopoo drag in the device at all!




They are different I just see some connections but everyone has a different eye I guess. The big difference is the rounded back

but again I go like the development of products and uniques of being able to had stable wood as a option is a massive win!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

Willi said:


> They are different I just see some connections but everyone has a different eye I guess. The big difference is the rounded back
> 
> but again I go like the development of products and uniques of being able to had stable wood as a option is a massive win!


I hope the panels are remover-able and all panel designs can be bought separately!


----------



## M.Adhir

Timwis said:


> I'm sure vicious Ant would of had a dual battery device @Rob Fisher would know! I like the look of this even if looks so similar to what's gone before especially the stabwood panels and no can't see any Voopoo drag in the device at all!



The Primo Dual is a dual battery DNA75

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88

Willi said:


> Sssoo I’m the only one that probably thinks a voopoo drag and a Therion was stuck together in quarantine....
> Don’t get me wrong I love the paranormal and even tho it’s more commercial I think of it as one of the best dual mods included to high end (can’t think of a high end dual mod)
> 
> but I’m just slightly disappointed or irrationally high expectations.
> 
> anyway I’ll probably get the pearl fish carbon one


I see what u mean but no I don't see a drag in this new Lost Vape device, it's more like the paranormal and the Therion had a child, if you look at the 2, seems like they have been mashed together. Would be awesome if they were able to get that 250c chipset into something a little smaller than the Therion, even if it's smaller than the paranormal it's a big win because the 250c is much more efficient with battery than the 75c, definitely getting this in the forged carbon, black with black leather or pearl fish












Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk


----------



## Timwis

CashKat88 said:


> I see what u mean but no I don't see a drag in this new Lost Vape device, it's more like the paranormal and the Therion had a child, if you look at the 2, seems like they have been mashed together. Would be awesome if they were able to get that 250c chipset into something a little smaller than the Therion, even if it's smaller than the paranormal it's a big win because the 250c is much more efficient with battery than the 75c, definitely getting this in the forged carbon, black with black leather or pearl fish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk


I would entirely agree the Centaurus is basically 80% a paranormal with 20% form factor from the Therion!


----------



## Willi

CashKat88 said:


> I see what u mean but no I don't see a drag in this new Lost Vape device, it's more like the paranormal and the Therion had a child, if you look at the 2, seems like they have been mashed together. Would be awesome if they were able to get that 250c chipset into something a little smaller than the Therion, even if it's smaller than the paranormal it's a big win because the 250c is much more efficient with battery than the 75c, definitely getting this in the forged carbon, black with black leather or pearl fish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk




I went to look for my old one and can see the development of it more clearly now and do agree with you 

but it makes me question what will be the actually improvement before I get one just because I want one 


Hope time gets one and with his detailed reviews let’s us all know


----------



## Muchis

Yeah, the more I think about this, the more I realize that it isn't got to give me much more than my paranormal than my paranormal already does

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CashKat88

Willi said:


> I went to look for my old one and can see the development of it more clearly now and do agree with you
> 
> but it makes me question what will be the actually improvement before I get one just because I want one
> 
> 
> Hope time gets one and with his detailed reviews let’s us all know


I love that all black therion you you have, what a pretty mod.... That's the reason I want the new one, just so I can have an all black LV mod haha

Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk


----------



## MRHarris1

Lost Vape Centaurus DNA250c

Mod Specs

Size: 91x55x26mm

Output: 1-200W

Modes: VW, TC (Ni80, Ni90, Ti, SS316), TCR

Battery: 2×18650 (Not included)

Display: Screen – 0.96in TFT colour

Temperature range: 200-600°F

Resistance range: 0.1-3ohm

DNA 250c chipset

Firmware upgradeable

Replay feature

USB on the go – mobile power bank feature

USB Micro 2A quick charge














Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Timwis

Willi said:


> I went to look for my old one and can see the development of it more clearly now and do agree with you
> 
> but it makes me question what will be the actually improvement before I get one just because I want one
> 
> 
> Hope time gets one and with his detailed reviews let’s us all know


Apart from attention to detail with it's build quality and aesthetics which will be minimal because they have obviously gone for a familiar Lost Vape look (playing it safe and can understand this) really offering more over the previous DNA devices would need to come from evolv. One thing they could of improved on which they appear to of missed looking at the pictures is upgrading to a Type C USB!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PartyDave

Are there any USB C DNAs?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

PartyDave said:


> Are there any USB C DNAs?


Not been one in my price range for a while so really wouldn't know!


----------



## CashKat88

PartyDave said:


> Are there any USB C DNAs?


I'm not sure there are any because the charger port wouldn't be something the manufacturer can change since they use a chip made by Evolv and not themselves, if evolv made the change then all DNA based mods from then on will be also be USB C but they need to catch up because YiHi have been using USB C for a while 

Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PartyDave

Don't think hibk so


----------



## PartyDave

CashKat88 said:


> I'm not sure there are any because the charger port wouldn't be something the manufacturer can change since they use a chip made by Evolv and not themselves, if evolv made the change then all DNA based mods from then on will be also be USB C but they need to catch up because YiHi have been using USB C for a while
> 
> Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk


Exactly my thoughts


----------



## Timwis

CashKat88 said:


> I'm not sure there are any because the charger port wouldn't be something the manufacturer can change since they use a chip made by Evolv and not themselves, if evolv made the change then all DNA based mods from then on will be also be USB C but they need to catch up because YiHi have been using USB C for a while
> 
> Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk


Agree, saw a couple of good interviews (sure most would of seen them) when Replay first came out and evolv were claiming they had been very quiet of late but actually have been developing some very exiting things during that time that we would see in the near future. That was quite a while ago now and it appears all they really had was DNA GO!


----------



## Timwis

PartyDave said:


> Don't think hibk so


hibk?


----------



## PartyDave

Just stupid fingers, don't worry


----------



## vicTor

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coming-soon-lost-vape-centaurus-dna-250c-tc-mod.t66075/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akil

Are any of our local vendors planning on bringing it to our shores? And if so, what would it be going for, more or less?


----------



## PartyDave

Akil said:


> Are any of our local vendors planning on bringing it to our shores? And if so, what would it be going for, more or less?


I see they are on pre-order for 189 at most places. I'd hazard a guess and say 2500-3000 locally


----------



## Akil

PartyDave said:


> I see they are on pre-order for 189 at most places. I'd hazard a guess and say 2500-3000 locally


Taking into account the current rand dollar exchange?


----------



## Timwis

Akil said:


> Taking into account the current rand dollar exchange?


Just use a currency converter off google! will take a few seconds!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PartyDave

Akil said:


> Taking into account the current rand dollar exchange?


There's no way they would sell at 3000, so my guess is based on that


----------



## Timwis

PartyDave said:


> There's no way they would sell at 3000, so my guess is based on that


but 3000 rand is only about £130 which for a 250C device is cheap!


----------



## PartyDave

Timwis said:


> but 3000 rand is only about £130 which for a 250C device is cheap!


Guess we'll just have to wait and see. I aint paying 3500 for this, would rather get an Odin

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CashKat88

PartyDave said:


> Guess we'll just have to wait and see. I aint paying 3500 for this, would rather get an Odin


I agree, i'll pay R2500-2600 max


----------



## adriaanh

https://www.3fvape.com/vv-vw-mod/43...Centaurus-DNA&utm_content=banner#.XqAN62hLhPY

Around R2637.50 at current Dollar/Rand rate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PartyDave

That I would pay, easily


----------



## Akil

Google gave me this


----------



## adriaanh

It's $139.99 not $189.00

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MRHarris1

Akil said:


> Google gave me this


You working on the normal Price of $189.00 but after login price will be $139.99

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88

If our exchange rate remained the same as before this lockdown happened, think it was about R13 to the dollar, that would have been great, I would have placed my pre order already 

Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk


----------



## Timwis




----------



## PartyDave

Release date slated at 28 May. That's a looooong wait!


----------



## Muchis

Enough time for us to start saving or perhaps even better, for the rand to gain a bit

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## vicTor

they should do a mech, maybe branch off, into.....


----------



## Akil

Timwis said:


>



Looks good


----------



## Timwis

PartyDave said:


> Release date slated at 28 May. That's a looooong wait!


Let's hope it stay's at that date, a lot of manufacturers keep delaying releases after first announced. The original date i was given back in March was April 10th and already it's been moved to 28th may. I'm having one sent unless that changes (never count my chickens) just hope they source as many different reviewers for this rather than just picking the top few Youtube reviewers (who are making good money) sending them one of each colour. Even when i get a review sample that makes my blood boil as i think of all those extra devices which could have been shared out amongst others who did the hard yards reviewing their pod devices etc!


----------



## PartyDave

Sample units are unfortunately limited, so I guess we'll see the same behaviour as usual. I've luckily been able to secure one this time


----------



## Timwis




----------



## M.Adhir

Timwis said:


> View attachment 194933



Is that a silver frame on the right


----------



## Timwis

M.Adhir said:


> Is that a silver frame on the right


Yes mate, just by looking at all the pics i have seen etc it appears all colour/design options will be available in Gunmetal, Black or Silver frames!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Timwis said:


> Yes mate, just by looking at all the pics i have seen etc it appears all colour/design options will be available in Gunmetal, Black or Silver frames!



Silver for the win 
With pearl fish grip and a Kevlar inlay

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## CashKat88

That abalone version is very good looking

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis

CashKat88 said:


> That abalone version is very good looking


Agree, surprised to of received that version, my least favourite spine option but overall very happy!


----------



## PartyDave

Timwis said:


> View attachment 195332


I am extremely jealous. Didn't get one on this run. Perhaps the next


----------



## einad5

Timwis said:


> Agree, surprised to of received that version, my least favourite spine option but overall very happy!



How does the battery door work? I hope its nice and robust


----------



## CashKat88

I saw a quick vid of this thing on Instagram from lostvape and it kinda works like a G class door, spring loaded little pull open clip, is that correct @Timwis? 

Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk


----------



## Timwis

einad5 said:


> How does the battery door work? I hope its nice and robust


It's excellent build quality all round, the doors fine.


----------



## Timwis

CashKat88 said:


> I saw a quick vid of this thing on Instagram from lostvape and it kinda works like a G class door, spring loaded little pull open clip, is that correct @Timwis?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk


Yes spot on mate!


----------



## adriaanh



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PartyDave

Typical Mike Vapes. Almost nothing about the device itself. The squishy fire button is a major turnoff for me, but nothing about that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chickenstrip

Can't they just bring back the Therion, patch the bugs (fire button), update the board and be done with this rigmarole.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

Chickenstrip said:


> Can't they just bring back the Therion, patch the bugs (fire button), update the board and be done with this rigmarole.


It wouldn't surprise me if you get your wish (hopefully) just not called the Therion. This is basically an updated Paranormal taking some styling from the Therion and of course the performance was always going to be the same as Evolv hasn't updated the chipset. It wouldn't surprise me if very soon they release a 75C model which steals some styling from the Paranormal but is very much an updated Therion.


----------



## Timwis

Review is live:

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/lost-vape-centaurus-dna-250c-box-mod-200w.t66472/


----------

